# Flooded Timber Hunt



## CrackerBoyd (Aug 2, 2011)

Where would you go for the BEST flooded timber hunt? Personal recommendations preferred in other words you have done it within last two years. Not independently wealthy so joining an "exclusive" club in Stuttgart isn't really an option. Thanks for your input. bb


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

the best place is gonna be where the birds are and that changes on a daily basis....so who knows, might be different any day of the week.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would suggest the first year you go out west will be to scout and find places. Sure you might kill ducks If they are there, but it needs to be a scouting event. Or you could look up someone that has been hunting out there and knows where to go and what to look for and pay his way and meals and I bet he would teach you something. Not a guided hunt just an information hunt. They might not take you to there holes but they will teach you the proper ways of finding and hunting a area. But as Jaker stated out there the birds change at a drop of a hat. I have seen it when I burned them 3 days in a row and that night a strong breeze out of the north blew them south and then the next week that wind came out of the south and blew them back over us.  As the old saying goes it all depends on the weather.


I truly feel that if old man winter hits the North of the country right us people who hunt Arkansas will have one of the best years on record. I know many people don't put stock in DU but I have talked to people up north and they say the crop of birds is unbelievable this year. Good luck and If I can help at all let me know.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am partial to E NC. I'll admit I like the wood ducks and the Cape Fear swamps. Pits here in W TN and AR are just out of my budget to be able to get the OK from my wife  I miss being 20 minutes from a good swamp with loads of wood ducks on public land where I don't have to argue over a hole let alone see another hunter all day.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

wow not gonna lie, I think your crazy lol,


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2011)

*Get on I20*

Head west to Vicksburg Mississippi and head to the delta , plenty of back waters off the Mississippi to hunt.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Aug 3, 2011)

Should have been more specific. I am looking for name of outfitter/guide to go with. Thanks for your thoughts. bb


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Should have been more specific. I am looking for name of outfitter/guide to go with. Thanks for your thoughts. bb


 Look up an old man/rice farmer in Stuggart named Paul Bock. He's rough around the edges but he can put you on ducks for a reasonable price. He has lodgin and pretty close to town if youd rather stay in a hotel. Like I say this aint no fancy dancy place but the ducks are usualy there and he will work hard for you.


----------

